# Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen



## prelude2205 (20. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Teich herrscht dieses Jahr das Algen-Chaos.
Seit ein paar Tagen ist auf jeder Pflanze und dem ganzen Teich eine richtige grüne Schicht Algen.
Wenn das Wasser leicht aufgewirbelt wird dann wirbelt der ganze Kram durch die Gegend.

Habt Ihr das auch so stark oder überhaupt?

Schönen Gruß aus dem noch Sonnigen Norden
Rüdiger


----------



## prelude2205 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Noch einmal ich.

Ich habe das Bakterienstarterset vor. ca 3 Wochen schon in den Filter getan, als wir eine Woche lang durchgehend steigende Temperaturen hatten und der Teich bereits 12Grad.
Nun hatten wir ja wieder einen Temperatureinbruch und die Wassertemperatur lag zw. bei 6Grad.
Kann es sein, dass die Filterung nicht Optimal läuft da die Bakterien nicht überlebt haben?

Schönen Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## karl_heinz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Hallo Rüdiger,

ich glaube nicht, das in so kurzer Zeit Bakterian abgestorben sind. Wahrscheinlich haben sich noch garnicht so viele gebildet. Über Starterbakterien streiten sich die Geister - die einen sagen auf jeden Fall, die anderen halten es für Geldmacherei.

Ich habe meinen Filter (Oase CWS) im Winter komplett trocken gelegt. Somit sind alle Bakterien abgestorben. Meine Anlage läuft jetzt seit ungefähr 3 Wochen und ich habe auch ein paar Algen. Aufgrund der zu kalten Temperaturen, können sich sicherlich nicht alle Bakterien bilden. Wenn es dauerhaft wärmer wird, dann wird sich alles von selbst regeln!

Also Geduld!

Oder war die Anlage im Winter in Betrieb?

Grüße

Michael


----------



## twmemphis (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Ich bin ziemlich Algenfrei. Also eigentlich fast völlig sauber.
Wenn Du keine Fische hast, dann hilft H2O2 35%ig. Ich sag mal 1 Liter pro 10000 Liter.
H2O2 ist keine Chemie, sondern nur stark mit Sauerstoff angereichertes Wasser.

Aber vernichtete Algen geben wieder ihre Phosphate ab und es entstehen neue Algen.
Also zuerst die Algen ordentlich abfischen!

Man kann H2O2 günstig und teuer kaufen. Im Teichbedarf/Baumarkt wird es unter verschiedensten Namen als Fadenalgenvernichter verkauft. 250ml für 20 Euro und so.
Aber beim Chemiehandel24 kosten 30 Liter nur 70 Euro. Das reicht ne Weile!

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Hagalaz (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

H2O2 ist Wasserstoffperoxid nur als anmerkung liegt einem vielleicht mehr.


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

6° C Wassertemperatur ist eine Temperatur wie im Winter. Der Unterschied zum Winter ist die deutlich größere Lichtmenge jetzt, und deswegen wachsen die Algen. Ihre Nahrungskonkurrenten sind bei diesen Temperaturen einfach noch nicht aktiv. Ist einfach ein saukalter Frühling, damit müssen wir leben.


----------



## prelude2205 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Hallo

@karl_heinz:
Die Anlage war im Winter abgeschaltet.

Ich werde mich denn jetzt mal in Geduld üben,da ich aus Rücksicht auf die Fische keine Mittel benutzen möchte.

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## inge50 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Hallo,

mit Wasserstoffperoxid hab ich früher meine Haare blondiert.

Ich würde es nie nie niemals in meinen Teich schütten, auch nicht stark verdünnt.

Gebt dem Teich und den Pflanzen noch Zeit.

Tee trinken und abwarten, das wird schon.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## mani2 (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

In einer Woche soll der Sommer ausbrechen,angeblich
Mir müssen uns nur noch ein wenig gedulden


----------



## Eugen (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*



twmemphis schrieb:


> H2O2 ist keine Chemie, sondern nur stark mit Sauerstoff angereichertes Wasser.



You made my Day  

Und verrate mir noch,wo 70l konz. Wasserstoffperoxid herbekommst 
Da macht sich jemand wg Bombenbau aber höchst verdächtig


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Eugen,
bei der Menge kannst deinen Perso schon mal hinterlegen. 

Rüdiger, was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist der Zusammenhang zwischen Filterbakterien und Algenwachstum?


----------



## StefanBO (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Hallo,


Nymphaion schrieb:


> 6° C Wassertemperatur ist eine Temperatur wie im Winter. Der Unterschied zum Winter ist die deutlich größere Lichtmenge jetzt, und deswegen wachsen die Algen. Ihre Nahrungskonkurrenten sind bei diesen Temperaturen einfach noch nicht aktiv. Ist einfach ein saukalter Frühling, damit müssen wir leben.


Eigentlich hätte das als Antwort wohl gereicht.

Zu einigen anderen Antworten noch ergänzend:

Wer auf Algen und sich selbst ernährende Teichbewohner verzichten möchte, greift dann halt zu UVC, um für sterile Verhältnisse zu sorgen. Hat dann aber auch entsprechend eingeschränkte Selbstreinigungskräfte.

Durch Filter lassen sich Grünalgen nicht entfernen, die passen da durch. Bzw. wenn die Filter so fein wären, wären sie bei Teichwasser sofort verstopft. Die Bakterien im Filter dienen nicht dazu, die Grünalgen zu fressen 

Wasserstoffperoxid ("Allgemein wirkt Wasserstoffperoxid zytotoxisch und durch seine starke Toxizität gegenüber vielen prokaryotischen Kleinstlebewesen desinfizierend") wird als Bleich- und Desinfektionsmittel eingesetzt. Im Gartenteich eignet es sich also theoretisch, um die vorhandenen Teichnixen in Wasserstoffblondinen zu verwandeln. In der Praxis sind diese allerdings in Europa ausgestorben. Lediglich in Lettland soll es noch Restbestände geben.

Der erwähnte chemiehandel24 führt Wasserstoffperoxid unter der Rubrik "Poolchemie", Wachler-Farben als Holzbleichmittel und Desinfektionsmittel.


----------



## pema (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe aufgehört, nach logischen Erklärungen für das Algenwachstum im Teich zu suchen.
Letztes Jahr war das Frühjahr ungewöhnlich warm und das erste, was ich nach dem Abtauen der Eisdecke sehen konnte, waren Unmengen von Fadenalgen. Das ganze Jahr über war ich damit beschäftigt, wenigstens zu verhindern, dass die Algen bis zur Wasseroberfläche wuchsen (und selbst das habe ich dann teilweise aufgegeben) Meine Gegenmaßnahmen beschränkten sich dann nur noch darauf, Unmengen von __ Hornblatt in den Teich zu werfen.
D.h., als der Winter kam (und die Eisdecke) waren sehr viele Fadenalgen im Wasser.
In diesem Frühjahr war alles anders. Das Eis ging und das Teichwasser war so trübe, dass ich keine 20cm Sichttiefe hatte. Allerdings war es keine Grünalgenblüte, sondern eher eine gräuliche Trübung (vielleicht Kieselalgen?). 
Als das Wasser nach ungef. 2 Wochen wieder klar war, konnte ich sehen, dass alle Fadenalgen weg waren und toi,toi,toi...bis heute verschwunden blieben.
Ich habe z.Zt. also einen praktisch algenfreien Teich - ohne technische oder chemische Hilfe.
Ich hoffe nur inständig, dass es zumindest teilweise so bleibt:beten

petra


----------



## Moonlight (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Tja Petra,

und bei mir ist es umgekehrt ...
Mein Wasser war 2Jahre glasklar, auch über den Winter.
Und dann kam im März die kurzfristige "Wärme" und schwupps ... ist mein Wasser grün.

Aber ich denke bei mir liegt es daran, dass ich zu der Zeit alle Pflanzen entfernt habe und somit niemanden außer die Kleinstalgen habe, der die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zieht.

Mal schauen wie es sich entwickelt ...

Mandy


----------



## prelude2205 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Hallo 

@Jörg
Ich verstehe den zusammenhang auch nicht, hab da was durcheinander gehauen 

Ich habe dieses Thema aufgegriffen, da ich dieses Jahr eine für mich Ungewöhnlich starke Algenvermehrung habe.
Wird sich aber hoffentlich alles wieder Regeln.

Schöne Grüße
Rüdiger


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Habt Ihr auch soviel Algen*

Rüdiger,
der Filter sollte spätestens dann gut laufen, wenn die Fische wieder anfagen zu fressen.
Muss ja die Ausscheidungen dann in Pflanzennährstoffe umwandeln. 

Das Aussetzen (Einschränken) der Fütterung kann also bei dir doppelt nützlich sein.
Der Rest regelt sich schon - irgendwann sicher.


----------

